# True Covenanter?



## RamistThomist (Aug 20, 2007)

http://www.truecovenanter.com/

Is anyone familiar with this site?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 20, 2007)

Yes, I'm familiar with the site. Covenanter.org is/was run by James Dodson and has not, for certain reasons, been updated in years. Truecovenanter.com is run by a former member of Jim Dodson's group, who mirrored Dodson's website and has since expanded on it.


----------



## Arch2k (Aug 20, 2007)

I think that the website has ALOT of interest to the confessional presbyterian in particular. A good resource.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 20, 2007)

Fine, but beware of separatism.


----------



## Arch2k (Aug 20, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Fine, but beware of separatism.


 
I agree Chris. I know that the owners of this site, and of the other Covenanter site have major issues when it comes to schism, and it is important that one makes a note of this when visiting their websites. That being said, I view them much like SWRB, they have problems, but at the same time reprint/make available some good literature that just isn't found anywhere else.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 20, 2007)

But that is the bated hook isn't it? The good stuff?


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 20, 2007)

I am aware of the separatism, now that you mention it. I think they have good stuff. I have many temptations which snare me, but separatism isn't one of them.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 21, 2007)

Spear Dane said:


> I am aware of the separatism, now that you mention it. I think they have good stuff. I have many temptations which snare me, but separatism isn't one of them.


Well, that is a good thing no doubt (that separatism is not a temptation to you). Not sure if I would have been tempted this way or not. Early in my 'TR' development, I bought a copy of James Durham's _Treatise Concerning Scandal_ which introduced me to 2nd Reformation thought on the subject, and probably inoculated me sufficiently from that path.


----------

